
Websites 'keeping deleted photos' - peter123
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8060407.stm
======
asb
Here are the results for different sites:

[http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2009/05/20/attack-of-
the-...](http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2009/05/20/attack-of-the-zombie-
photos/)

------
timdorr
Facebook just switched their photo storage system to rely less on CDNs. This
may or may not change their cache revocation policies, but that should be
considered in the study. I suppose they should be retested in a few months or
a year, just to be sure.

